# quicktime einbinden



## mille (25. Oktober 2006)

Hey

Ich möchte eine Panorameansicht , welche mir als MOV-Datei vorliegt, auf einer Webseite einbinden.
Nach einer kurzen Google Suche fand ich dann folgende Zeile:
<embed src="quicktimes/terrasse.mov" width="540" height="320" pluginspage="http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/"></embed>

Ich wüsste jetzt gerne noch, wie ich auch die Buttons vom Quicktime anzeigen kann? (Also Plus, Minus und so).

MfG
mille


----------



## Maik (26. Oktober 2006)

Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage, ob es diese Buttons (zum Minimieren, Schliessen, usw. ?) beim Einbinden des Quicktime-Players in einem HTML-Dokument überhaupt gibt?

Oder meinst du jetzt die "herkömmlichen" Buttons des ControlPanels?


----------



## mille (26. Oktober 2006)

Hey!

Ich meine schon die "herkömmlichen" Buttons, welche ohne hin durch den Quicktime in der GUI zur Verfügung stehen 

MfG


----------



## Maik (26. Oktober 2006)

Und die Buttons des ControlPanels (play, pause, usw.) werden bei dir nicht angezeigt?


----------



## mille (26. Oktober 2006)

ne leider nicht.
Obwohl ihc ja eigentlcih nur PLUS und MINUS brauche. alles andre is nich so wichtig, da es sich ja nur um eine 360° Panorame Aufnahme handelt.

MfG


----------



## Maik (26. Oktober 2006)

Das ist aber seltsam.

Was verstehst du unter dem "Plus"- und "Minus"-Button? Welche Funktionen sollen sie ausführen?


----------



## mille (26. Oktober 2006)

Also hier mal zwei Screenshots ausm Quicktime direkt.

Beim Ersten siehst du die "normale" Sicht. Das heisst: die Panoramaansicht, bei der man sich um die eigene Achse dreht.

Beim Zweiten mal reingezoomt. 

Das zoomen geht über die Taste "+" und das herauszoomen über die Taste "-" in der GUI vom Quicktime.

MFG
millz

Anhang:
Normale Sicht
gezoomte Sicht


----------



## Maik (27. Oktober 2006)

Okay, was es mit dem "Plus"- und "Minus"-Button auf sich hat, hätten wir damit geklärt 

Wie die aber nun beim Einbinden des Quicktime-Players in ein HTML-Dokument aktiviert / angezeigt werden, kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen


----------



## mille (27. Oktober 2006)

Achso. Nagut.

Dann kann man nix machen. Mal schaun was mein Kunde dazu sagt. Vielleicht brauch er die Icons ja auch gar nicht .

MfG


----------

